# Update von gcc ?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte da mal eine kurze Frage zum Update von gcc.

Das world Update hat bei mir gcc-4.4.3 installiert

```
vdr01 ~ # gcc-config   -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3

vdr01 ~ #
```

Reicht zum Installieren:

```
gcc-config 2 
```

Oder muss da noch was anderes gemacht werden?

----------

## Christian99

hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

## Josef.95

Zumindest würde ich folgendes durchführen 

```
# gcc-config 2

# fix_libtool_files.sh 4.3.4

# source /etc/profile
```

Beachte auch das der kernel und evtl. vorhandene externe Module immer mit der selben gcc Version gebaut sein sollten.

----------

## 3PO

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> schau mal hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-upgrading.xml

 

Nun, das habe ich schon gelesen, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann bezieht sich das auf ein Update von gcc-3.x auf gcc-4.x.

----------

## 3PO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Zumindest würde ich folgendes durchführen 
> 
> ```
> # gcc-config 2
> 
> ...

 

Das heist, dass es sinnvoll ist, auch den Kernel neu zu bauen?

ein:

```
emerge -e system && emerge -e system 

emerge -e world && emerge -e world
```

möchte ich mir nach Möglichkeit ersparen,

----------

## Treborius

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das heist, dass es sinnvoll ist, auch den Kernel neu zu bauen?
> 
> 

 

machs einfach, danach ein "update-modules" ausführen, und du bist auf der sicheren seite

sonst gibts irgendwann ein update für ein modul, und der kernel ist noch alt

----------

## tuam

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Das heist, dass es sinnvoll ist, auch den Kernel neu zu bauen?
> 
> ein:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sinnvoll: möglicherweise - könnten ja bessere Optimierungen drin sein

Notwendig: nein - die ABI hat sich nicht geändert

FF,

Daniel

----------

